# Don Lino Africa Victoria Falls Cigar Review - Reasonable



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

For the price, I could never complain, but the cigar fell apart on the last third. I basically finished smoking it with just the binder. Flavor, ...

Read the full review here: Don Lino Africa Victoria Falls Cigar Review - Reasonable


----------

